# Georgia Tiger Shrimp Are for Real



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

These Asian Black Tiger Shrimp are dug in like a tick. 
Asian Tiger Shrimp vs Georgia White Shrimp


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Caught one in Garden City in my cast net last year. Apparently they are all over SC too.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

And they are guilty... of being delicious!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I have read where the Asian tigers are a potential threat to native shrimp species due to competition for food and possible predation on the smaller local shrimp. Google pics of these beasts...they are massive.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncdead said:


> I have read where the Asian tigers are a potential threat to native shrimp species due to competition for food and possible predation on the smaller local shrimp. Google pics of these beasts...they are massive.


Can one of you SC fellas set up a pin rig with one of these Tiger Shrimp sometime and put one out of a pier? Please video it or at the least take some photos of and describe whatever comes along and eats it?

I am pretty sure Cobia, Kings, and Tarpon might find these Lobster impersonators from the Far East of interest..............if not at least feed one to the Black tips

Also since Myrtle Beach is a known tourist trap, please post some photos of the hot tourist girls in their bikinis.........Thanks I need to verify if it is indeed a trap...

Hot chicks in Bikinis holding Tiger Shrimp would be ideal from a National Geographic type scientific viewpoint...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I havent seen any of those. Maybe RJ has.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garbo all i can confirm is that they fry up excellent with some butter and Cajun seasoning beside a nice 4 pound speckled trout


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Can one of you SC fellas set up a pin rig with one of these Tiger Shrimp sometime and put one out of a pier? Please video it or at the least take some photos of and describe whatever comes along and eats it?
> 
> I am pretty sure Cobia, Kings, and Tarpon might find these Lobster impersonators from the Far East of interest..............if not at least feed one to the Black tips
> 
> ...


Sports illustrated swimsuit/tiger shrimp down east issue....can't keep em on the shelf....locally.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Can one of you SC fellas set up a pin rig with one of these Tiger Shrimp sometime and put one out of a pier? Please video it or at the least take some photos of and describe whatever comes along and eats it?


Well Garboman, I am from Georgia but I will give you my story. I was fishing the Savannah River jetties and cast netted a juvenile tiger shrimp which is about the same size as a very large white shrimp. I put it on the hook and cast it out only to have something huge take the hook immediately. My adversary took off in a rage spooling line like a big King, then broke me off. Whatever it was, was over 50 lbs. Then 2 hot chics from Europe came over to talk to me after watching and having been thoroughly impressed with my feats of nautical manhood.
So, my advice...get some tiger shrimp on the hook in the surf zone anytime you can.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

deepfry said:


> Well Garboman, I am from Georgia but I will give you my story. I was fishing the Savannah River jetties and cast netted a juvenile tiger shrimp which is about the same size as a very large white shrimp. I put it on the hook and cast it out only to have something huge take the hook immediately. My adversary took off in a rage spooling line like a big King, then broke me off. Whatever it was, was over 50 lbs. Then 2 hot chics from Europe came over to talk to me after watching and having been thoroughly impressed with my feats of nautical manhood.
> So, my advice...get some tiger shrimp on the hook in the surf zone anytime you can.


So these two hot chicks from Europe, they were not named "Greta" and "Heidi" by any chance?


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Garboman said:


> So these two hot chicks from Europe, they were not named "Greta" and "Heidi" by any chance?


Now that you mention it, that sounds about right.


----------

